# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] A Phono stage story or history …

## east electronics

*A Phono stage story or history β¦*

                                          Η επιστροφη του βινυλιου ειναι γεγονος
Ακουμε απο phono stage β¦.
 Εντυπωση μου ειναι οτι  στα παλιοτερα consumer μηχανηματα 1985-2015  το phono stage δεν ηταν το φορτε τους . Ηλικιακα αν το δει καποιος ειναι  απολυτα λογικο  απο την στιγμη που απο το 1985-2015 ειναι η ψηφιακη  εποχη, ηταν η αποκορυφωση του CD και αργοτερα του DAC οποτε απολυτα  λογικο το βρισκω οι σχεδιαστες να εχουν τοποθετησει ενα phono stage μεσα  στο μηχανημα τους αλλα χωρις αυτο ποτε να ειναι κατι το ιδιαιτερο .

 Πιο συγκεκεριμενα στα φτηνα Ιαπωνικα της σειρας εβρισκες παντου  σχεδον το ιδιο κυκλωμα με ενα ολοκληρωμενο , ψοφιο θα ελεγα απο δυναμικα  χαρακτηρα και ευρος β¦Συχνα πυκνα καποια απο αυτα ειχαν μεχρι και λαθη  μεσα τους αλλα γενικα μια κατασταση φτωχη εως αδιαφορη απο την στιγμη  που κανεις μαλλον δεν θα χρησιμοποιουσε την δυνατοτητα . Τα δε phono  stages που υπαρχουν σημερα μεσα σε καποια πολυκαναλα β¦δεν αξιζει ουτε  καν να τα αναφερεις .

 Στις ακριβοτερες σειρες πολλων consumer  Ιαπωνικων ειδαμε σαφως  καποιες πολυ καλες υλοποιησεις MM -MC, Απο την ΥΑΜΑΗΑ, την Denon, σε  ελαχιστες περιπτωσεις απο την Marantz  σε πολλες περιπτωσεις απο την  Harman Kardon απο την  NAD   και σιγουρα θα ειναι αρκετες οι οποιες μου  ξεφευγουν.Σαφως σε ακριβοτερες εταιριες οπως ας πουμε η Accuphase   εβρισκες απιθανα πραγματα αλλα φυσικα παντα κατω απο την παραμετρο οτι  αρχικα το μηχανημα ηταν φορτωμενο με πραγματα που πιθανον δεν ηθελες  αλλα και απο την αλλη βεβγαζανβ το μηχανημα απο την κατηγορια HIend  και  το εβαζαν στην κατηγορια Upper hifi ισως,  με τιμη να πηγαινει μαζι που  σημαινει οτι τα καλα τετοια μηχανηματα δεν ερχονταν ποτε φτηνα .

Το κακο ειναι οτι τα περισσοτερα απο αυτα ειναι χτισμενα μεσα σε μηχανηματα που βδεν θα ηθελες σημερα να εχεις β.
Θελω να πω οτι τα σημερινα μηχανηματα στην μικρη κατηγορια hi end  ειναι  πιο απλα  και εχουν η θα επρεπε να εχουν το βαρος τους στην ποιοτητα  του ηχου και οχι στα κουμπακια η τα πολλα λαμπακια . 

 Στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις στα καλα  consumer Ιαπωνικα  κυριαρχησε η τοπολογια με Jfet στην εισοδο τα οποια  εχουν εξαιρετικα χαμηλο θορυβο  αλλα εχουν και την ταση να στρογγυλευουν  λιγο τα ακρα  και κατα καποιον τροπο να μαλακωνουν τα μικροδυναμικα το  οποιο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να βθετουν ορους β σε οτι αφορα τα υπολοιπα  του συστηματος . Το αποτελεσμα συχνα απο την ΥΑΜΑΗΑ για παραδειγμα οτι ο  ηχος παραηταν  γλυκος και συμμαζεμενος καλος για ηπια ακουσματα σε μονο  χαμηλες εντασεις ενω  λεξεις οπως  kick , ατακα,ογκος , sound stage ,  και ηχος 3D  ηταν μαλλον ανυπαρκτες και συχνα σε συνδυασμο με το  υπολοιπο μηχανημα  το αποτελεσμα ηταν κακο ,ο υπολοιπος προενισχυτης  ηταν βρωμικος , υπερβολικα γλυκος , και σου εδινε εκτος αλλων την  αισθηση του επιτηδευμενου.


 Πιο πισω στα φτηνα Ιαπωνικα συχνα η ακροαση πικαπ χωρις να εχεις  πατημενο το loudness  δεν ειχε κανενα νοημα και αυτο για οποια  μηχανηματα ειχαν ενα λογικο loudness  μια και  πολλα κυριως απο τα  vintage ειχαν μεν επιλογη loudness  αλλα το πατημα του κουμπιου ηταν too  much που σημαινει οτι περνουσες στην υπερβολη πλεον  . 


 Στην απεναντι οχθη στην Εγγλεζικη σχολη εδειχνε οτι τα phono stages  που εφιαχναν ηταν πολυ καλυτερα απο τα Ιαπωνικα  τεχνικα ηταν σαφως πιο  αρτια το equalization πολυ πιο προσεγμενο, συνηθως σε δυο σταδια και οχι  με ενα ολοκληρωμενο,  ομως οι χροιες και το βτιουναρισμαβ που ειχαν ,  ηταν στοχευμενο κυριως σε μια πολυ καλη μεσαια περιοχη  οπως συνολικα  και τα περισσοτερα μηχανηματα τους ενω συναμα υπεφεραν απο τα γνωστα  προβληματα γενικοτερα των Εγγλεζικων οπου το Χ Phono stage επαιζε  υπεροχα με την ταδε κεφαλη  και πολυ χαλια με καποια αλλη . Σε καμμια  περιπτωση δεν μπορεις να συγκρινεις ενα phono stage μονο του η ενος  κομπλε μηχανηματος MUsical Fidelity  με εναν αντιστοιχο Pioneer  Ηταν  δυο τελειως διαφορετικα πραγματα  και σαν προενισχυτες αλλα και σαν  ενισχυτες . 


 Σαν συμπερασμα και συγκριτικα με τα Ιαπωνικα που ηταν πολυ μαλακα τα  Εγγλεζικα ηταν σχεδον το αντιθετο δλδ κλινικα στον ηχο τους χωρις  χαρακτηρα και γενικοτερα σκληρα αν και αρτιοτερα τεχνικα απο οτι τα  αντιστοιχα Ιαπωνικα . 
 Θελω να πιστευω οτι στις μερες μας  οι συχρονοι σχεδιαστες εχουν παρα  πολλα κενα στο σημειο αυτο γιατι τους λειπει η γνωση απο το παρελθον   και το μονο εργαλειο που εχουν στα χερια τους ειναι υπολογιστες με  τεραστια υπολογιστικη δυναμη των οποιων φυσικα το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι  ισο η χειροτερο με το data entry που εγινε .


Δεχτηκα ενα μαιλ απο ενα κορυφαιο σχεδιαστη Hugh Dean  που σχεδιαζει και  κατασκευαζει τους παγκοσμια γνωστους ενισχυτες Aspen Aksa   http://www.aksaonline.com/discussion...sion_hugh.html  οπου με λιγα  λογια με ευχαριστουσε  για τα γραφομενα μου στα ξενο φορουμ οπου μεσα  απο αυτα  μαθαινει πολλα απο τα ββρωμικαβ μυστικα που εχουν διαφοροι  κατασκευαστες . Ειναι προφανες οτι ενας που θα ασχοληθει με την σχεδιαση  εχει τα Χ εργαλεια στα χερια του αλλα σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν μπορει να  δει και ισως να ακουσει γυρω στα 1500 μηχανηματα τον χρονο που περνανε  απο τα δικα μας χερια και μαλιστα επαναλαμβανομενα  .Ειναι πολυ πιο  ευκολο για εμας να θεσουμε εναν στοχο γιατι πολυ απλα εχουμε την  στατιστικη στα χερια μας πλεον και ξερουμε παρα πολυ καλα γιατι ο ενας  το εκανε ετσι και ο αλλος αλλιως τι κερδισε ο ενας και τι εχασε ο αλλος .  

 Σημαινει οτι η NAD  μας εμαθε τι ακριβως προσφερει το τοπικο  τροφοδοτικο σε ενα phono stage , Η Luxman μας εμαθε τι σημαινει η  προσεκτικη επιλογη των υλικων και τι ειναι το mixmatching  στα υλικα β¦Οι  Ιαπωνες ειδικα ηταν master  σε αυτη την διαδιακασια και στο 99,9% των  περιπτωσεων εκαναν αψογη χρηση του διαθεσιμου υλικου . H Rotel  που  κινηθηκε στην μεση και βεκλεψε β και απο τις δυο τεχνολογιες  και αλλα  πολλα μικρα και μεγαλα μυστικα που εβαλαν στις συνταγες τους οι  κατασκευαστες με τα αναλογα αποτελεσματα  σε βαθος πολλων ετων .Δειχνει  οτι σε αρκετους απο τους τοτε αλλα και πολλους απο τους σημερα η  πληροφορια αυτη απλα δεν υπαρχει . 


 Το τελευταιο μοντελο ενισχυτη  της Aksa  απο τον Hugh Dean εχει στην  εισοδο singleton  αντιθετα με ολους τους αλλους που εχουν διαφορικο η  διαφορικο διαμαντι και ολα τα παρακλαδια τους .Τεχνολογια που ανηκει  στην εποχη των λυχνιων και οταν τον ρωτησα το γιατι , μου ειπε οτι ναι  μεν ειναι πολυ παλια η τεχνολογια και ενω   εχει τις ριζες τις στην  λυχνια   προσφερει μακραν ωραιοτερη μουσικοτητα με ανταλλαγμα  την  ελαχιστα χαμηλοτερη ακριβεια .


 Την πληροφορια αυτη την κρατησα ,προσπαθησα να συγκεντρωσω σε ενα  χαρτι ολες τις πληροφοριες που χρειαζομουν  για να ξεκινησω να κανω μια  αναζητηση μεσα σε δυο χιλιαδες plus  αρχεια σχηματικων  για να δω ποιος  σχεδιαστης εχει σκεφτει με αυτο τον τροπο να ξεκινησει απο μια λαμπατη  ιδεα  και να την κανει με τρανσιστορ  οχι Jfet  οχι βτσιπακιαβ  σε  καμμια περιπτωση, να ειναι απλο και λειτουργικο,να μπορει φυσικα να  παιζει χωρις καποιο loudness, να λυνει ολα τα παραπανω προβληματα, να  ειναι audiophile, να ειναι οσο γινεται ησυχο και καθαρο, και  φυσικα να  εχει  audiophile τροφοδοτικο πισω του.Απαραιτητα  ο παρονομαστης ηταν  οτι οτι εφιαχνα θα επρεπε να ηταν μεσα σε ενα μπατζετ λιανικης τιμης  μεχρι  200 ευρω συν ΦΠΑ β¦Αν ειναι να το κατασκευασω και να κοστιζει 2500  ευρω λιανικη τιμη σαφως και εχω πολλους ασσους στο μανικι μου και τα  περιθωρια να δουλεψω πολυ πιο ευκολα. 


 Στοχος ηταν οτι βγει να ειναι σε μια τιμη που να μπορει να το  πληρωσει σχεδον ο καθενας .Το σχεδιο βρεθηκε αν και πηρε πολυ κοπο και   απο ολα phono stages που ειδα ενα  μονο  ειχε υλικα ακριβειας στο σχεδιο  β¦Για το 1970 αυτο ηταν απιαστο ονειρο σημαινει οτι οποιος το εκανε  μελετησε παρα πολυ σωστα το κυκλωμα, του το σπουδασε παρα πολυ καλα και  υποχρεωσε την εταιρια να παραξει η να αγορασει υλικα ακριβειας πραγμα το  οποιο δεν ηταν καθολου μα καθολου ευκολο η φτηνο το 1970.

Απο εκει και περα αρχισε το ρετουσαρισμα: 10-15 φορες καλυτερη επιλογη  υλικων , αναλογο mixmatching πιο εξαρτημα ταιριαζει με πιο και γιατι ,  ματσαρισμα ακριβειας σε τρανσιστορ και πυκνωτες ,σχεδιασμος μιας πολυ  ομορφης και απλης  πλακετας η οποια τηρει δεκαδες audiophile κανονες ,  ενω πισω απο ολα αυτα μπηκε ενα γνωστο audiophile  τροφοδοτικο το οποιο  εχει δειξει τα καλουδια του ηδη στον προενισχυτη μας με την επιλογη  virtual ground  η οποια επισης εχει τις ριζες της στα κυκλωματα των  λυχνιων .

 Το virtual ground  και η απλοτητα του κυκλωματος εδωσε αμεσως εναν απιστευτο χαρακτηρα και ετσι η ακροαση του εφερε :
βΕξαιρετικα ησυχο αποτελεσμα ακομα και με το 100% της εντασης του  ενισχυτη ανοικτο απαλλαγμενο παντελως απο βομβους και φυσηματα .
βΜια αρκετα γραμμικη αποκριση απο 4ΗΖ μεχρι 104Κηζ
βΑρκετο gain
βΕισοδο ικανη να λειτουργει απο 1,8mv
βπροσαρμοστικοτητα φορτιων σε 9 βηματα απο 47pf -400pf  και απο 47Κ μεχρι 400Κ
βΕξαιρετικα δυναμικα/μικροδυναμικα, μοναδικα κρυσταλλινα πριμα,  εκτεταμενα χαμηλα ευκολα μεχρι τα 14ΗΖ, εξαιρετικη δυναμικη περιοχη  ακομα και σε κεφαλες που εχουν χαρακτηριστει ψοφιες, ενω γενικα δεν  επιβαρυνει το ακουσμα με crosstalk Τελος μια εξαιρετικα ισσοροπημενη  τονικα εικονα .
Σε δυο λεξεις θα ελεγα οτι ειναι το πρωτο phono stage που ακουσα ποτε  που μπορεις να ακουσεις και σε καμμια των περιπτωσεων δεν θα σου περασει  απο το μυαλο να πατησεις loudness . O ηχος του , η ζεστασια του, η  διαυγεια και η δυναμικοτητα του σε κερδιζουν στο πρωτο κλικ ακριβως ετσι  οπως ειναι β¦. 
 Σε δεκα μερες θα υπαρχουν 10 κομματια διαθεσιμα για δοκιμες και ακροασεις για φιλους και γνωστους. 
 Stay tuned

----------

angel_grig (26-10-16)

----------

